# Ryback: The new Paul Heyman guy



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*

the fuck does even being a Paul Heyman guy mean anymore? You're a jobber who can't do shit for yourself? Use to mean something of talent and intrigue..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*

No he's not. He just doesn't like Bullies. That's why he helped out Heyman.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*

As long as Ryback keeps doing those recent segments of his, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*

I was absolutely shocked. Wasn't expecting it at all.

By the way, you should edit the thread title, as it's a spoiler and you'll most likely get a warning.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*

Meh, Ryback is alright. At least he's not doing the Cryback gimmick anymore, that was beyond annoying and cringe-worthy. I'll see for myself what they do with him and Heyman before I form any kind of opinion.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*

_Made more sense for someone from NXT to come in and become a Heyman guy like Ohno or Corey Graves (since he looks like Punk) though I much rather go with Ohno since he has history with Punk from their Indy days.

Either way we'll see what they'll do tomorrow but I hope it was just a 'payoff' from Heyman to Ryback to help him out in case Axel got taken out first._


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*



Punkholic said:


> I was absolutely shocked. Wasn't expecting it at all.
> 
> By the way, you should edit the thread title, as it's a spoiler and you'll most likely get a warning.


Not really a spoiler if the show has already aired.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: The new Paul Heyman guy *Spoilers inside**

Ryback to cut the funny promos, Heyman to cut the serious ones, I guess. Although, I don't think Ryback has a problem cutting either.

Also, now would be a great time to give Ryback a kindred spirit.

Just someone to validate his points and share in his non-bullying ways.

Maybe a valet. One with a bit more personality than the current Divas. I'm talking an anti-Diva of some sort. Someone to torment the Divas and everything they stand for. But who could that be?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The new Paul Heyman guy *Spoilers inside**

Well I said it before and I'll say it again, Ryback is massive improvement over Axel especially with his new gimmick. The matches may not be great but the storyline should move much better now that Heyman actually has a wrestler with presence and charisma with him (yes Ryback is charismatic, just not on the mic the majority of time). I certainly would have preferred a number of other people getting the role but this is fine.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The new Paul Heyman guy *Spoilers inside**


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The new Paul Heyman guy *Spoilers inside**



Sin Samuray said:


> Ryback to cut the funny promos, Heyman to cut the serious ones, I guess. Although, I don't think Ryback has a problem cutting either.
> 
> Also, now would be a great time to give Ryback a kindred spirit.
> 
> ...


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Paige > Ryback


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

On one hand, I'm stoked because Ryback's finally going to get back into a major feud (and coincidentally it's with Punk, his first major rival). On the other, I'm disappointed that he didn't get included into the corporate stable due to him being everything Vince cums over when it comes to a main event star.

Overall, the positives outweigh the negatives and I'm looking very forward to







moving on up.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm liking the idea of







as the new Paul Heyman Guy.

Assuming WWE doesn't screw this up, this could really benefit Ryback and maybe he might get into the World Title picture in the future. I'm looking forward to the promos.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback being with Heyman only means good things in the future... Plus Heyman can scream Ryback each time he mentions him .

Guessing Ohno never stepped up when asked to get in shape though if he was going to be the one to help Heyman... Also funny note that the first time i think Ryback met Lesnar they legitimately had a fight. Ryback needs Heyman more than ever in my eyes along with his current gimmick to succeed after he steps away from Heyman as the guy has been built up waaay to many times for no reason with him always losing killing his hype. The guy legitimately had the crowd behind him for ages with the Goldberg chants disappearing when he was a face just plowing through everyone and they messed that up. Do not even get me started with his heel turn to simply job to Cena >.<.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

As long as he keeps slapping people in the face in backstage segments, this will be good.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Ryback is a Paul Heyman guy.*



jacobdaniel said:


> Not really a spoiler if the show has already aired.


Not everyone watches it live.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think it sucks. Heyman could be paired up with someone much better. Ryback is just fine on his own right now.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Not to mention this makes sense. Heyman now has a guy who Punk could "NEVER" beat without Heyman. Now I feel Ohno vs. Punk could have been something special his dedication issues it's justified. Also who's to say Ohno won't make his way into the feud. Maybe it starts as a team then double cross. But of all the guys rumored Ryback was a better choice over the likes of Barrett, McIntyre, Big E, and company as their is kayfeb hate between the two.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, they should have ended the whole Punk/Heyman feud altogether. But, they could have at least used someone with talent like Barrett or McIntyre to put in, but picked the worst person they could get that Heyman didn't already have. Whatever.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Well, they should have ended the whole Punk/Heyman feud altogether. But, they could have at least used someone with talent like Barrett or McIntyre to put in, but picked the worst person they could get that Heyman didn't already have. Whatever.


Problem is credibility. Drew is in fucking 3MB how could he be a viable threat? Wade looks to be involved with this corporation 2.0 line. Ryback has a history, Punk never went over clean, it makes sense. He can work but had nothing on the mic and now that's fixed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Ryback makes sense but I don't have any interest in seeing more matches between him and Punk. I guess Punk having to take down another monster is the natural progression for this angle but it feels like the horse has already been beaten to death at this point. At least it wasn't Corey Graves.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

If they already dropped the "Ryback: Smackdown, numbah 1 announcer" gimmick then ill be so pissed. Total gold. Otherwise idc. He can be pushed to the moon or totally buried as long as he doesn't stop being THE BIG GUY. That shit cracks me up


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Makes sense that Ryback would want revenge at CM Punk as he never really beat him during their mini-feud last year. Hopefully they bully the fuck outta Punk now


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about







as the new PHG.

Maybe this could be Brock 2.0.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

CM Jewels said:


> Not sure how I feel about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but Ryback's mic skills are LEVELS above Brock's, so Paul Heyman may not completely dominate the mic like he had to with Brock.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

atleast ryback isnt gonna cut a promo anymore
since they have heyman to speak for him now

no more ryback promos yay!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Not shocked, it was rumored to be Ryback. Another glorified jobber Heyman is supposed to carry. I feel sorry for Paul, months ago he had Punk and Brock. Now he's dumped Punk and has Axel and Ryback to carry. What a load.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I called it. Not Ryback (I was expecting Barrett) but a new Heyman guy. No way Punk was getting near the Corp storyline. Told ya so Punk fans.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> Maybe this could be Brock 2.0.


There's no way in hell that'll happen. Brock was an amazing worker in the ring and Ryback is not.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryback is gonna shine, he's been given Paul Heyman and what looks like a feud with the #1a babyface in the company. It's good enough for this time of the year, sounds about right. You can't put PunkVsRyback on Wrestlemania Royal Rumble or SummerSlam...but Survivor Series sure why not.

But this feud still remains about Punk and Heyman - I gotta wonder if these two have anything left in the bag. Is the animus there anymore will the promos be there still?...I don't think anybody expects Ryback vs Punk to be anywhere as good as Brock vs Punk but will the build be as good? That's what Punk and Heyman have to deliver on yet again.

Can they do it?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Well at least he's an improvement on Axel. I get the feeling Heyman is slowly going to build a stable of his own.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Like Ryback being paired with Heyman but the Punk-Heyman feud needs to end.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm actually all for this. He has a good presence but needs a good mouthpiece, and who better than Heyman?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I called it. Not Ryback (I was expecting Barrett) but a new Heyman guy. No way Punk was getting near the Corp storyline. Told ya so Punk fans.


So you have no complaints about Ryback, a guy that Heyman helped screw out of the WWE title several times, now being his new lacky?

I see your double standards regarding kayfabe only apply when you're trying to discredit Punk :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theArtist said:


> Well at least he's an improvement on Axel. I get the feeling Heyman is slowly going to build a stable of his own.


Entirely possible. SvS is coming up soon.




theArtist said:


> So you have no complaints about Ryback, a guy that Heyman helped screw out of the WWE title several times, now being his new lacky?
> 
> I see your double standards regarding kayfabe only apply when you're trying to discredit Punk :lmao


Boy you still haven't mustered the concept of *READ THEN REPLY* have you? I wanted Barrett, not Ryback. *READ FIRST.*


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Entirely possible. SvS is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no I read it just fine, you still didn't mention how it 'doesn't make sense' for Ryback to be the guy? Or do you only enjoy pointing out the flaws in kayfabe regarding Punk angles...

There's only so many times you can use the 'read before you reply' shit to get out of making a mistake my friend.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

So the thing saying he got his next PHG from nxt was retconned? Or confirmed for paige to go with spergback?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theArtist said:


> oh no I read it just fine, you still didn't mention how it 'doesn't make sense' for Ryback to be the guy? Or do you only enjoy pointing out the flaws in kayfabe regarding Punk angles...
> 
> There's only so many times you can use the 'read before you rely' shit to get out of making a mistake my friend.


I also didn't mention that the sky was blue or that water was wet. So fucking what? I didn't comment on the angle at all, just tonight's result. Get with reality simpleton.

What happened to you ignoring me BTW? I knew you were full of shit.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I also didn't mention that the sky was blue or that water was wet. So fucking what? I didn't comment on the angle at all, just tonight's result. Get with reality simpleton.
> 
> What happened to you ignoring me BTW? I knew you were full of shit.


Well as someone who's made such a big deal out of stating how ridiculous certain things would be kayfabe wise I thought you'd be all over this, I guess not though aye :clap

& I was ignoring you in that thread because you resulted to personal insults to detract from when the discussion got the better of you, much like you just did here by calling me a simpleton & full of shit.

I actually enjoy discussing some things with you, it's just a shame you have to revert to childish name calling when someone holds a different point of view to your own.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theArtist said:


> Well as someone who's made such a big deal out of stating how ridiculous certain things would be kayfabe wise I thought you'd be all over this, I guess not though aye


Oh you mean that 1 whole time when *I WAS QUOTING SOMEONE ELSE'S POST*?



theArtist said:


> & I was ignoring you in that thread because you resulted to personal insults to detract from when the discussion got the better of you, much like you just did here by calling me a simpleton & full of shit.


You are full of shit...bringing up an old post to throw heat at me because I didn't go into detail about how Ryback joining Heyman made no sense. You knew what you were doing. You are trying to start shit because you're still butthurt about embarrassing yourself in that last post. Get over it kid. Grow up.



theArtist said:


> I actually enjoy discussing some things with you, it's just a shame you have to revert to childish name calling when someone holds a different point of view to your own.


Thanks but you are lying. You were trying to start a fight. At least own up to your crap like an adult.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Typical Happenstan reply.:lmao:lmao:lmao

I was trying to start a 'fight'? :lmao Where the fuck do you think this is? Get over yourself fpalm


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

If he's no longer 'Bully Ry' I'll instantly hate it, the past few weeks with the backstage segments are the only time I've ever given a shit about him.

Axel and Ryback as 'Heyman guys' god help us.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theArtist said:


> Typical Happenstan reply.:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> I was trying to start a 'fight'? :lmao Where the fuck do you think this is? Get over yourself fpalm


Whatever dude. Since you can't keep your word and ignore me I'll do what you promised and ignore you. Bye bye. :flip


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Lets lay this out.

Late 2012 a babyface Ryback was the challenger for the WWE title held by Paul Heymans client CM Punk. In 2 consecutive PPV main events Ryback was screwed out of the title, by interference that was orchestrated by Paul Heyman. It was Paul Heyman, not CM Punk who prevented Ryback achieving success.

Fast Forward 10 months and Ryback is now a Heel. He has been going between pointless feuds that haven't done anything for him and has spent the past month bullying no name talent backstage. He still strives for success, so he turns to Paul Heyman, a man he knows can mastermind his path to glory. By aligning with the man who once blocked his path, he can now progress further than ever before.

Very simple story, and something that I called previously among friends. This in addition to Rybacks recent 'Big Guy' character can only be a good thing. Looking forward to having Paul Heyman address the world in 17 hours time.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Lets lay this out.
> 
> Late 2012 a babyface Ryback was the challenger for the WWE title held by Paul Heymans client CM Punk. In 2 consecutive PPV main events Ryback was screwed out of the title, by interference that was orchestrated by Paul Heyman. It was Paul Heyman, not CM Punk who prevented Ryback achieving success.
> 
> ...


Kayfabe brother, kayfabe....remember the kayfabe.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

It's obvious Wwe don't know what to do with ryback.

The Big Guy has been in a shit hole since Cena smashed him at PPV


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh lawd Paul Heyman and The Big Guy together at last. My body is ready.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know if he's really another Heyman Guy. He probably kicked Punk's ass because he doesn't like bullys.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm just stoked Heyman is still around (kayfabe) and not put on the shelf from a beatdown by punk. Would have preffered someone like Barret as Ryback was doing good on his own, but he's a step up from Axel and can bring some credibility back to the feud.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks that Ryback gets over with the crowd no matter what kind of gimmick he's given, or how he's booked. Of course, there's that "transition" period in between, but he does seem to be able to come right back up. 

I've oft wondered if some people underestimate how good he really is because of how bad he's booked. 

I don't know if this bodes well for him, but so far whatever I've seen of Ryback, he seems to do well with it and improve given enough time. 

Though, I do want to see the bullying gimmick resolved and not left by the wayside because it has potential to be a good mid-card feud.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Not everyone watches it live.


Thank you lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE are seriously watering down the significance of being a so called 'Heyman guy' with all this nonsense. Now it's just another thing. They've done nothing with Axel. Now Ryback is thrown into the mix. What happens if Punk gets through those two? Are they going to bring in somebody else to help Heyman? It all just seems a bit stupid and this feud should have ended at Summerslam. It's dragging big time now and adding Ryback hasn't done anything for me. I still don't care. Meh.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

They certainly managed to make the feud worse if Ryback is the next thing Punk needs to get through. Heyman just seems to take in anyone these days, after previously only working with the best. Especially since Lesnar has been in this feud it looks bad when a similar kind of wrestler that's not even remotely in the same caliber joins in.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I like that Ryback is the new Paul Heyman guy because Axel just wasn't cutting it. Ryback and Heyman is a MUCH better pair. In fact, I hope Heyman turns on Axel for failing him and has Ryback beat his ass and takes the IC title away from him so Heyman can carry it for him like he did for Punk with the WWE title.

I'm reserving my excitement though because he's going to be opposite CM Punk, the guy who doesn't put anybody over unless he's forced to put over a legend. And he hates even doing that. That obviously does not bode well for Ryback going down this road, but at least Ryback will be doing something important and the fued has a guy for Punk to face who actually matters.



Sin Samuray said:


> Ryback to cut the funny promos, Heyman to cut the serious ones, I guess. Although, I don't think Ryback has a problem cutting either.
> 
> Also, now would be a great time to give Ryback a kindred spirit.
> 
> ...


AJ? That'd actually be interesting. Ryback with Paul Heyman and AJ Lee. I'd enjoy those segments. Heyman's facepalms to Ryback and AJ's craziness as he tries to control the zoo that would be that stable. :lmao

If you meant Paige though. . .meh.



The Ratman said:


> I think it sucks. Heyman could be paired up with someone much better. Ryback is just fine on his own right now.


WWE doesn't have many wrestlers who are "much better" than Ryback. Most of the people I would assume you'd list probably are either newbs or charisma vacuums (or both) and likely not better at all in reality.



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Well, they should have ended the whole Punk/Heyman feud altogether. But, they could have at least used someone with talent like *Barrett or McIntyre *to put in, but picked the worst person they could get that Heyman didn't already have. Whatever.


Case in point. Exhibit A if you will.



4hisdamnself said:


> It's obvious Wwe don't know what to do with ryback.
> 
> The Big Guy has been in a shit hole since Cena smashed him at PPV


Could you guys please stop blaming Cena for Ryback being buried? It was The Shield who did that, not John Cena. Ryback at least looked good against Cena while losing. He didn't get his ass kicked over 20 times and get knocked unconscious by getting raped through half a dozen tables while getting ZERO WINS and ZERO REVENGE while looking good against them ZERO TIMES.

What did Cena do? Got speared through the staging for a draw










And fluked a win by AAing Ryback through an ambulence roof. ..during a match Ryback _pinned him in_.










So Ryback was quite literally something like 0-25 against The Shield, and like 1-2-1 against Cena. And one of his two losses was a fluke that can be written off as an accident. So really 1-1-1. Pretty fair and even match booking considering who it was against. Ryback also got to beat him down once.

It's hilarious you guys all give The Shield a pass when about 85-90% of Ryback's career losses and beatdowns are agianst them.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

The irony. When CM Punk was feuding with Ryback, Punk was the Heyman guy. I think they're just using Ryback as the new Heyman guy to keep Punk away from the corporation storyline


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Irwin Navarro said:


> The irony. When CM Punk was feuding with Ryback, Punk was the Heyman guy. I think they're just using Ryback as the new Heyman guy to keep Punk away from the corporation storyline


Wondering why people want CM Punk in the "main" storyline anyways? I for one don't want him there. I'm enjoying the WWE let Bryan have it all at the top for now. 

Maybe Punk himself doesn't want to be a part of the corporate storyline. I would think that at this point he has some level of creative control over his feuds.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> I like that Ryback is the new Paul Heyman guy because Axel just wasn't cutting it. Ryback and Heyman is a MUCH better pair. In fact, I hope Heyman turns on Axel for failing him and has Ryback beat his ass and takes the IC title away from him so Heyman can carry it for him like he did for Punk with the WWE title.
> 
> I'm reserving my excitement though because he's going to be opposite CM Punk, the guy who doesn't put anybody over unless he's forced to put over a legend. And he hates even doing that. That obviously does not bode well for Ryback going down this road, but at least Ryback will be doing something important and the fued has a guy for Punk to face who actually matters.
> 
> ...


Expecting people to be fair when talking about Cena? Where do you think we are?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

in all seriousness, how do the same people that praise brock lesnar as one of the greatest current performers hate ryback and say he's boring? i mean, if anything, ryback has the edge on the mic, and in 2013, i wouldn't say that lesnar is much better in the ring than ryback. i don't get it, is it just another one of those "iwc decides someone is a good wrestler" thing? is lesnar a better seller? a bigger draw? what's the reason for hating ryback, but loving lesnar... they both essentially play the same role and play it similarly.


----------



## Dilla (Sep 5, 2013)

How will Lesnar fit in to this or will it just be Ryback Vs Punk at Battleground?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Vince and especialy Stephanie HATE Paul Heyman. Bring a "Paul Heyman Guy" used to be desirable and "cool". You had Punk and Lesnar, shirts were being sold. They they gave him Michael McGilacutty, now they give him Ryback - they're trying to kill the "Paul Heyman Guy" brand like they killed ECW as a brand. They want all wrestlers to want to be "Vince McMahon Guys" or "Stephanie McMahon Guys" or "I'm a HHH guy". 

Oh how it pains me that Dixie Carter chose Hulk Hogan over Paul Heyman...


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

:ryback:heyman looks good to me.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Heyman will do his best to make Ryback look a lot better than he actually is, and Ryback's bullying gimmick could work quite well with a slimy manager like Heyman by his side (encouraging Ryback to bully pipsqueaks here, there, and everywhere). 

However, revealing Ryback as the new Heyman guy was a huge letdown, and to go from Brock Lesnar and CM Punk.... to Curtis Axel and Ryback.... that's just painful. The monikor of being a "Heyman guy" has offically lost all meaning. You don't have to be a special talent waiting to explode anymore. Now you can just be some medium talent chump.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The_It_Factor said:


> in all seriousness, h*ow do the same people that praise brock lesnar as one of the greatest current performers hate ryback and say he's boring?* i mean, if anything, ryback has the edge on the mic, and in 2013, *i wouldn't say that lesnar is much better in the ring than ryback.* i don't get it, is it just another one of those "iwc decides someone is a good wrestler" thing? is lesnar a better seller? a bigger draw? what's the reason for hating ryback, but loving lesnar... *they both essentially play the same role and play it similarly.*


Buddy, you really don't know what you're talking about. At all.

I'm sure someone will take the time to point out how very wrong you are. I'll just suggest that you start by watching Lesnar vs. Cena and Lesnar vs. Punk, then watch any Ryback vs. Cena and Ryback vs. Punk matches.

You're clearly not very familair with Lesnar's work. If you were, you wouldn't make such a laughable claim. Lesnar is one of the best workers of all time. That's not embellishment either. The guy never has a bad match and has as many classics as most all-time greats.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I like this. Heyman should do wonders for Ryback's career and take him to the next level.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Meh, I'll have to wait and see what happens over the next couple of weeks but as of right now I don't like it. It just feels so random and out of nowhere, maybe if they'd paired the two of them up when Ryback first turned heel it would have been better but as of right now it just feels like they put him with Heyman just because they didn't know what else to do with him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

We all know Ryback can't talk on the mic, so I like the fit.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> Expecting people to be fair when talking about Cena? Where do you think we are?


You're right, my bad.



EdgeHead103 said:


> We all know Ryback can't talk on the mic, so I like the fit.


Except the part where he can talk on the mic and is pretty good. You're living in a bubble of preconception.



The_It_Factor said:


> in all seriousness, how do the same people that praise brock lesnar as one of the greatest current performers hate ryback and say he's boring? i mean, if anything, ryback has the edge on the mic, and in 2013, i wouldn't say that lesnar is much better in the ring than ryback. i don't get it, is it just another one of those "iwc decides someone is a good wrestler" thing? is lesnar a better seller? a bigger draw? what's the reason for hating ryback, but loving lesnar... they both essentially play the same role and play it similarly.


I'm a fan of both guys and one of the bigger Ryback fans on here. . .

Lesnar was better in the ring.

Ryback is easily much better on the mic but ring work Lesnar has a fairly decisive edge imo. He was one of the best powerhouses of all time, despite him only being around for a short while.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

It's an upgrade on Axel. That's about all I can say.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

He's not 'The New Paul Heyman Guy' ... he is 'The Big Guy feat. Paul Heyman'


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Ryback>Axel

Only thing is Rybacks bullying promos have been hilarious, if he's now just going to be Heymans goon and just wrestle its going to get boring pretty quick RE: ryback is pretty dull in the ring. I even thought he'd botched the table move on punk when he just lay there for a while after.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> Buddy, you really don't know what you're talking about. At all.
> 
> I'm sure someone will take the time to point out how very wrong you are. I'll just suggest that you start by watching Lesnar vs. Cena and Lesnar vs. Punk, then watch any Ryback vs. Cena and Ryback vs. Punk matches.
> 
> You're clearly not very familair with Lesnar's work. If you were, you wouldn't make such a laughable claim. *Lesnar is one of the best workers of all time*. That's not embellishment either. The guy never has a bad match and has as many classics as most all-time greats.


pal, again, i asked for the reasoning behind this. WHAT, exactly, makes lesnar a legend, while ryback "sucks"? I feel like people always make these types of conclusory statements, and then basically just say, "because that's the way it is". i love lesnar, i just don't understand how people think he's one of the goat's but ryback sucks.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Well I was let down to be honest, the new Heyman guy is once again someone who is not talented and on top of that I don't feel like witnessing another Punk/Ryback feud even if the alignment of the characters are reversed.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

kayfabe it makes sense.

when punk was heel and Ryback was face, punk kept cheating to win the WWE title. so now a year later Ryback is taking revenge through the same means. just saying...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Ryback is the newest Heyman guy?










lol, when do we start calling them "Nexus 3.0?". Imagnie if Wyatt joins next.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What a shame. They could've had a future star but instead they decided to have Ryback be the next Heyman guy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TBH, I think Ryback's new persona might mix well with Heyman. Let's see what happens. I won't judge it until I see them interact. Hopefully, it turns out well.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

The next







, RRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I personally like it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> What a shame. They could've had a future star but instead they decided to have Ryback be the next Heyman guy.


BUT Ryback has only been around the WWE for such a small time..he has a bright future ahead of him! lol


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

I have no problem with ryback being a heyman guy. This angle should be interesting.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Makes sense when you remember the hell in a cell match


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

If he's really a Paul Heyman guy why didn't he come out and try and save him BEFORE getting his ass kicked by CM Punk. It was a no DQ match. Why did he wait until AFTER Heyman had already been brutally beaten? Dramatic effect? Is Ryback just here to make a grand entrance?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Being a Paul Heyman guy doesn't really mean shit anymore. They should have just ended that whole storyline once Punk turned face, and have Paul play the weasel manager/businessman without making reference to Paul Heyman guys. 

Nobody who joins him will touch the genius of Punk/Heyman.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

More Heyman = :hb

More BIG GUY =


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> If he's really a Paul Heyman guy why didn't he come out and try and save him BEFORE getting his ass kicked by CM Punk. It was a no DQ match. Why did he wait until AFTER Heyman had already been brutally beaten? Dramatic effect? Is Ryback just here to make a grand entrance?


Your not suppost to notice that


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

karma's a bitch,punk.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

finally getting the respect that he deserves


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope to god they show ryback bullying people with Heyman talking shit while Ryback is being people up in the background (Y)


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know, this is a setup for a cheap joke. Ryback is going to come out and say Punk was bullying Heyman last night - and Ryback does not like bullies...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol well Punk is smaller than Ryback so makes sense that he would want to bully him


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Waste of Paul + Waste of a gimmick that was starting to work = Waste of time


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Being a Paul Heyman guy doesn't really mean shit anymore. They should have just ended that whole storyline once Punk turned face, and have Paul play the weasel manager/businessman without making reference to Paul Heyman guys.
> 
> Nobody who joins him will touch the genius of Punk/Heyman.


Its not like Jindrak or Matt Morgan were great either, not everyone who becomes a Paul Heyman guy are going to be main eventers. Ryback is a massive improvement from Curtis Axel's boring ass.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I love how WWE keeps putting him with these big guys. Something he never seemed too interested in in ECW. I think the biggest guy ECW ever had was Mike Awesome.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Y2Joe said:


> I'm actually all for this. He has a good presence but needs a good mouthpiece, and who better than Heyman?


Ryback does not need a mouthpiece, he can manage perfectly fine on his own, he's decent on the mic.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Much as I haven't enjoyed Axel, the Heyman/Punk stuff still provides me with some good laughs so I can't really complain if they drag this on. I still feel like it should have ended at Summerslam, but Heyman & Punk interacting is hilarious. So if Ryback is involved it SHOULD be a step up, especially if he stays doing what he's been doing recently.


----------



## Onekrazyrican (Nov 19, 2011)

Will they have Ryback and Lesnar interact at some point?


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

Quite honestly my initial reaction was skepticism however who knows I could and hopefully will be pleasantly surprised by this partnership.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Onekrazyrican said:


> Will they have Ryback and Lesnar interact at some point?


My god I just had a horrible thought that this is your WM 30 Lesnar match :faint: :faint:


----------



## PornStarstruck™ (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been a Ryback fan since day one, as unpopular as that is around here. As such, I'm just glad he is appearing in a somewhat promising program once again, as I think he has a huge amount of potential to be one of the big players. Hope he still gets to talk if he is paired with Heyman though, he's already making a ton of progress on the mic and it'd probably hurt him to be denied the weekly practice he's getting atm.

Basically, if anyone can make a feud with Ryback in entertaining, it's gonna be Punk and Heyman - so for all of the Ryback haters out there, be somewhat graceful - the Big Guy was gonna be on TV no matter what, might as well be against somebody that'll bring out the best in him.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

It's about time when you think about it. Now, the next people Heyman needs to get are AJ Lee, Paige, Samuray Del Sol (now known in WWE as Kalisto), and Sami Zayn (aka El Generico).


----------



## Dreadknight (Sep 3, 2013)

I like Ryback, but anyone who thinks he is good as Lesnar your out of your freaking minds


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly I don't like it at all. I'm a fan of Ryback and I, unlike a lot of people on these forums, both know and appreciate the skills that he has.

Therefore I question why he is even with Heyman.
He doesn't need someone to be his mouthpiece, because he's good at talking and cutting promos.
He doesn't need to "weasel" his way out of matches because he's a big guy and should be destroying people.

Not only that, but his 'bully' gimmick doesn't fit in with apparently needing Heyman.

The only reason I guess they're putting him in this position is because Heyman can be a true heat magnet and Ryback might be gearing up as either the top heel of the WWE or maybe even a top face if he turns on him.

I still strongly dislike people suggesting "It should have been Graves from NXT". That hipster-esque semi-Punk-clone who is otherwise bland as fuck is talentless, boring and unworthy of a position against one of the top faces, teamed with the GOAT heel manager, let alone a fucking position on the main roster (especially over other NXT guys).


----------



## Born_Heel (Aug 12, 2013)

This still has me so pissed off. Really?! Ryback?! Of all the people available on raw/smackdown and NXT they go with him. I'll probably come out of this sounding like a butthurt Punk fan but im past caring,the way I see it is why have him as the muscle/big guy when you have Brock Lesnar?!?! So much better options than ryback?! Right now Punk is stuck in a mid card feud with someone not that liked and let's face it,a shite wrestler. Who's he going to face next? The Miz? Brodus Clay?! Punk is far too good to be stuck in a mid card feud,wwe are wasting a talent and last night this feud should have ended with Punk getting what he wants and nothing happening after that. Christ knows when we'll see him in the title picture again at this rate. My early prediction of him winning the Royal Rumble is looking even less likely now. HHH doesn't know how to run a business never mind know what's best for it. :cuss:


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

-Simplified

-Ryback is terrible in every aspect. Rybacks first push would be considered a failure by many and his reward is to be re pushed with Heyman and Punk.
-CM Punks losing streak is starting to become a little tiring especially when considered by many as the number 2 guy in the company.
-Losing isn't always a bad thing especially when losing against the likes of The Undertaker, The Rock and Brock Lesnar especially considering the quality of matches. However one PPV in a year is a pretty awful record which will damage his credibility to casual fans.
-It isn't great especially if you are a Punk mark to watch a guy consistently lose for a year (excluding Jericho) and then when he was winning it was dirty and through cheating. Whilst it made sense at the time if you knew when he beat Ryback in PPVs last year that he would only win one more PPV in 10 months.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> All in all the amount of loses Punk has picked up this year is seriously damaging his credibility.


:lmao

He's being screwed out of every single PPV match. He's losing dirtily. That makes him look *more* credible than winning by cheating would, like he was late last year.

For a Punk fan you really don't analyse anything correctly.

He's not even in a feud with Axel, or Ryback, and not even Brock for that matter. They're Heyman's henchmen, and it's sad this has to be explained.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

My honest opinion ryback should not have been *the guy * because he was starting to actually make a name form himself. 

Cm punk deserves better than working with baldy and blandy.


----------



## Born_Heel (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with everything said about ryback in above post(doinktheclowns). Can't believe we're seeing this feud again. I'll always tune in to watch Punk as I am a punk fan but he's losing serious credibility with the continued losses. He needs to start winning tonight on raw,and go on from there or be will truly be stuck in mid card. I don't believe it's too late for him to get himself out of this hole he has it in him but wither wwe let him is a whole other situation.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> :lmao
> 
> He's being screwed out of every single PPV match. He's losing dirtily. That makes him look *more* credible than winning by cheating would, like he was late last year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your patronising post. It was most welcomed. I am however confident I know more about the situation than you.

You have completely misunderstood everything I wrote.

Heyman/Punk ran its course a long time ago and yet it is still plodding along.

For an Orton fan you don't analyse anything correctly.

He is feuding with Ryback, Axel and Lesnar. They are Heymans pawns and the ultimate feud is with Heyman but when Lesnar, Axel and Ryback get involved by giving serious beat downs then they enter themselves into the feud also and it's sad this has to be explained.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

When you think it can't get worse than Curtis Axel.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Thanks for your patronising post. It was most welcomed. I am however confident I know more about the situation than you.
> 
> You have completely misunderstood everything I wrote.
> 
> ...


I won't take any criticisms of Ryback seriously when they're not backed up with any evidence or even opinion past "he's boring" or "he sucks".

But I do agree it's went a little far at the moment, especially considering Axel is clearly too easy to beat; they should have done it the other way around - had the hard-to-beat guy (Ryback) take on Punk first, then the last resort (Axel) after him.

I'm not an Orton fan :lol.

Saying he's feuding with the pawns when they're just hurdles that he constantly ignores (or tries to) just to get to Heyman (as we saw in Punk v Lesnar at SummerSlam and Punk v Axel at NOC) is silly. He's not emotionally invested in Heyman's pawns at all. Punk constantly dodges them to get to Heyman and tries to take them out ASAP when he can't ignore them.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know about it yet. If it results in them abandoning the bully gimmick, I'll be bummed about it. If it results in more heat and a major improvement, I'll break even.

Ryback's a quality talent, whether or not anyone directly admits it. He's also been paying his dues from the moment he was the biggest thing in the WWE. He's humble . . . you know where I'm going with this.

Two things on this thread that I wanted to address though:

1. Brock Lesnar is, without a doubt, a better in-ring worker as far as talent goes. However, in the ring, the only thing that has made him better is his locks. When I say that I preferred Cena/Ryback to Cena/Lesnar at Extreme Rules, I mean it. Now, that doesn't mean I like ALL of Ryback's matches over Lesnar's. However, Ryback is a bit more charismatic in the ring at times and slightly (I do mean slightly) more athletic. If he had the same knowledge of holds as Brock, he'd easily be the best powerhouse.

2. Not going to necessarily consider myself a Punk hater, but I find it funny that there are a bunch of Punk fans immediately shunning the decision to make Ryback a "Heyman Guy". The thing is, if you guys object to it and have pictures of Punk plastered over your profile, avi and sig, you're being looked at like we would look at any casual fan booing Ryback. Because you dislike the decision. Furthermore, people complaining about Punk's losing streak when it's only at 3 PPVs so far are some of the guys who suggested he go over The Rock and go against The Undertaker for the title. And some of those people suggested he actually beat the streak. Meanwhile, there was just a slight, very slight mention of the idea of Ryback/Undertaker and everyone buried it. Hard.

So, there is bias. There definitely is bias. As such, you guys probably already know that starting a sentence off with "I'm not being a Punk mark" or anything of the sort holds no water. Not ranting on you guys or anything, but just state your opinion like anyone else would. And worry not, Punk will bounce back. He'll probably just end up beating Ryback clean, knowing Ryback's luck.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> I won't take any criticisms of Ryback seriously when they're not backed up with any evidence or even opinion past "he's boring" or "he sucks".
> 
> But I do agree it's went a little far at the moment, especially considering Axel is clearly too easy to beat; they should have done it the other way around - had the hard-to-beat guy (Ryback) take on Punk first, then the last resort (Axel) after him.
> 
> ...


"OXI FUCKING LOVES ORTON" - Unless thats ironic.

Slightly frustrating that I'm kind of being tarred with the same brush as them idiots who make blanket statements like 'he sucks' and he's boring'. I don't have time to go into detail on every single post about my displeasure for wrestlers but when I have as much green rep as I do it indicates that I usually do go in to detail.

But for the benefit of yourself.

1. The guys is nothing more than a big guy and not a good one at that. 
2. He has had three gimmicks in the past year and to my knowledge has failed to make any of them work.
3. He seriously lacks charisma and his poor over acting tends to make him look stupid.
4. In an era of reality he seems like he is trying to copy some 90's cartoon character like Ultimate Warrior (one again badly of course)
5. Terrible facial expressions and opening his mouth with his tongue out. You look at talented people who vary up their approach and he persist with strange mannerisms that just don't make sense.
6. He has undeservedly been in the main event too many times with out earning it and without the ability.
7. He has no natural ability or talent.
8. He is fitness wise completely out of shape it hard to watch main matches when the main guy is blown up and out of breath pretty much at the beginning.
9. The guys comes off like he is short of a few brain cells. He just says the wrong thing at the wrong time. 'I didn't touch you stupid'
10. His in ring ability is shoddy, sometimes dangerous and extremely limited.
11. Terrible on the mic and at cutting promos and the only time he cut a good promo was when it was scripted and pre recorded.
12. Consistently needs carrying in matches. When watching his matches especially with CM Punk and Cena it was so apparent that they where carrying him throughout the match. I just feel he has no chemistry with anyone.
13. Dresses like a 90's WCW failure. The combination of the beanie hats and the leather jackets are just so dated and look out of place.
14. He is a waste of television time. Time that someone talented could be utilising.
15. Wake Up/Snorting/Bubble Gum
16. Didn't work as face and didn't work as a heel
17. Rybacks RULEZ is just a poor a embarrassing catchphrase 
18. Just the general all round lack of ability.
19. The product of a forced push because injuries and been in the right place at the right time regardless of whether he was ready or earn it.
20. Part of Vince McMahons desire for the big muscly guy as apposed to based on talent.
21. Can only be part of a good feud if he is with someone who has talent.
22. WWE thought he would be a big cash cow until they realised he wasn't and his merch wasn't shifting.
this listed could probably go on to #50


Im sure you wont agree with many of them. There is no point in going through each one and explaining your opinion because it will be too time consuming. 


Now you see why I don't write my comments every time about someone I don't like because it would take too long.

This isn't because i'm a CM Punk fan because if Ryback was feuding with Orton, Bryan, Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow etc etc I would be equally as disappointed. 


The top and bottom of it is. Punk Vs Heyman (Lesnar, Axel, Ryback) as it has gotten very stale and repetitive and it has run its course. It is overplayed and is been eaked out for way too long because they clearly have nothing else for CM Punk. I personally don't find it entertaining watching CM Punk frequently lose and I don't also like seeing him wasted on two guys who would be better climbing the ranks from the mid card and building their character rather than been forced into a position in which they can't deliver. 

If they insisted on dragging out this story any longer it could have been with someone like Chris Hero.

Like someone said just when you though it couldn't get any worse than Axel.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> "OXI FUCKING LOVES ORTON" - Unless thats ironic.


Yes.




> 1. The guys is nothing more than a big guy and not a good one at that.


:kobe

Not gonna bother myself reading and replying then.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I honestly didn't like it when i found out it was ryback because he bores me to shits but at least there is a back story behind it so i can't complain.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> "OXI FUCKING LOVES ORTON" - Unless thats ironic.
> 
> Slightly frustrating that I'm kind of being tarred with the same brush as them idiots who make blanket statements like 'he sucks' and he's boring'. I don't have time to go into detail on every single post about my displeasure for wrestlers but when I have as much green rep as I do it indicates that I usually do go in to detail.
> 
> ...


No, this is almost completely biased remarks. Not even saying that because you're a Punk mark or anything. Everything you listed seriously equates to "he sucks and is boring to me". Nothing is actually concrete in the slightest. If you said that he had little technical skill, I understand. Yet, all of your points were exaggerated.

With that being said, I don't have a problem with if you don't like Ryback or not. No problem with if you don't like powerhouses or not. However, that's no reason to list when trying to list his bad points. Something of these were untrue. Some had no actual basis whatsoever. Some were just new ways to stay the same thing and the others were just slighted opinion. If you're going to say Ryback is dangerous, then you need some record of that. If you're going to say he can't cut a promo that isn't scripted, you need to provide a time where he froze up and/or forgot his line. Especially considering that he's playing a character. Meanwhile, some of the top guys have done these things (Orton, Punk, Cena, etc.) and people try to discredit anyone who brings it up.


----------



## Born_Heel (Aug 12, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> "OXI FUCKING LOVES ORTON" - Unless thats ironic.
> 
> Slightly frustrating that I'm kind of being tarred with the same brush as them idiots who make blanket statements like 'he sucks' and he's boring'. I don't have time to go into detail on every single post about my displeasure for wrestlers but when I have as much green rep as I do it indicates that I usually do go in to detail.
> 
> ...



Agree with everything on the list and I'm not saying it to back up another CM Punk fan I just don't like ryback,if you ask me why ill refer you to that list if that's ok with doinktheclowns? As he makes 22 valid points. I especially agree with #10, how many times has he either slightly or seriously injured another superstar? 

It wouldn't matter if it was against CM Punk or Bryan,Orton,Henry etc i just fail to see what Ryback brings to the table.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Sin Samuray said:


> No, this is almost completely biased remarks. Not even saying that because you're a Punk mark or anything. Everything you listed seriously equates to "he sucks and is boring to me". Nothing is actually concrete in the slightest. If you said that he had little technical skill, I understand. Yet, all of your points were exaggerated.
> 
> With that being said, I don't have a problem with if you don't like Ryback or not. No problem with if you don't like powerhouses or not. However, that's no reason to list when trying to list his bad points. Something of these were untrue. Some had no actual basis whatsoever. Some were just new ways to stay the same thing and the others were just slighted opinion. If you're going to say Ryback is dangerous, then you need some record of that. If you're going to say he can't cut a promo that isn't scripted, you need to provide a time where he froze up and/or forgot his line. Especially considering that he's playing a character. Meanwhile, some of the top guys have done these things (Orton, Punk, Cena, etc.) and people try to discredit anyone who brings it up.


Your reply was a total joke in fact I'm going to say it was the worst post I have ever read on this forum by mile.

For a start every single thing I stated was my opinion so of course it is going to be biased.

I listed over 20 things and you didn't agree with one . The fact you defended Ryback and couldn't find one thing wrong with him just proves you don't have the slightest clue what your talking about. Im happy to hold my hands up and say I am probably wrong on a few of my reasons but the fact you made excuses (and poor ones at that) for every single reason is a total joke. You deliberately went out your way to disprove each one of them ignoring blatant truths. You're blind if you think Ryback is flawless and that is quite clearly the picture you have just painted and made you're self look silly in the mean time. 


This has nothing to do with CM Punk and the problem is that if someone has a profile pic of CM Punk then your comments are always judged against him. Well my comments are solely on how terrible Ryback is as a totally separate issue.

Choose three things on that list and Ill elaborate if you are so dumfounded by my judgment.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or more to the point you did read it and couldn't think of a valid argument.

Before and if you do reply just read the few comments above which I am sure will answer your reply.



You know just because you have a superiority complex and write in a patronising way it doesn't make what you write true. It is solely you're opinion just like my comments are my opinion of which I have never stated are facts.

Whilst I have posted a tangible list of reasons I think he is terrible. You have yet to state any reasons why the opposite should be true and instead wasted your time being patronising and using faces and smileys.

Number one on the list being. He is a big guy and not a good one at that, indicates to a reader that I believe he has been chosen solely on his size and stature and not much else.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> Your reply was a total joke in fact I'm going to say it was the worst post I have ever read on this forum by mile.
> 
> For a start every single thing I stated was my opinion so of course it is going to be biased.
> 
> ...


Not excuses. My counters (or at least most of them) have proof behind them. Not everything you listed was an opinion. Some were rather blatantly incorrect. To further that point, you further dislike him for things that some other wrestlers do.

And once again, this has nothing to do with Punk. I only used him as an example since you are a fan of him and his has mannerisms similar to Ryback. The same way I would use "Aweeeeesome!" with a Miz fan or "Yes!" with a Daniel Bryan fan. That's counterargument. Using someone you know well.

I don't think Ryback's perfect. Sure, I might be a fan of the guy and from time to time, I have my questions about Punk, but I'll never claim him to be a lot of things. And with that being said, I don't have a problem with your points. I simply pointed out what Oxitron said. The basis of most hatred just falls under "he sucks". All that you posted basically backs that. No traceable reason.

So, you have major bias in your opinion. To say that it's logical would be its own fallacy in this particular case, but regardless, it's your opinion. However, when trying to argue a point, nothing that you said holds any weight when it can't be proven or it can be disproved.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Sin Samuray said:


> Not excuses. My counters (or at least most of them) have proof behind them. Not everything you listed was an opinion. Some were rather blatantly incorrect. To further that point, you further dislike him for things that some other wrestlers do.
> 
> And once again, this has nothing to do with Punk. I only used him as an example since you are a fan of him and his has mannerisms similar to Ryback. The same way I would use "Aweeeeesome!" with a Miz fan or "Yes!" with a Daniel Bryan fan. That's counterargument. Using someone you know well.
> 
> ...


Articulate post but wrong.

There is only one comment you made that could have facts that back it up the rest is just your opinion and whilst I must respect that I totally disagree and think there is more information to support my argument than there is to support yours.

You need to understand context.

Nothing on that list is blatantly incorrect at all, it is either opinion and the opinion of many with a lot of information to back it up. Fact or my opinion.

Ill give you one thing. He could be the 5th highest selling merch seller and I will hold my hands up and admit I could totally be wrong. 

Fair enough he might do things that other wrestlers do that are annoying but you add all them things together he becomes one seriously unlikeable and exposed guy.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> Articulate post but wrong.
> 
> There is only one comment you made that could have facts that back it up the rest is just your opinion and whilst I must respect that I totally disagree and think there is more information to support my argument than there is to support yours.
> 
> ...





> 2. He has had three gimmicks in the past year and to my knowledge has failed to make any of them work.
> 11. Terrible on the mic and at cutting promos and the only time he cut a good promo was when it was scripted and pre-recorded.
> 16. Didn't work as face and didn't work as a heel
> 22. WWE thought he would be a big cash cow until they realised he wasn't and his merch wasn't shifting.


We can debate 11, based on how you worded it, but all of these are devoid of opinion structure.

-To start, 2 and 16 are essentially the same thing. Both wrong. There is plenty of footage that immediately contradicts that. Unless you have a different definition of 'failed'.



> Ill give you one thing. He could be the 5th highest selling merch seller and I will hold my hands up and admit I could totally be wrong.


Darn, I was getting to that one.



> Fair enough he might do things that other wrestlers do that are annoying but you add all them things together he becomes one seriously unlikeable and exposed guy.


That's understandable. You don't like him. Plenty of people don't like Punk. We all like wrestling. That's why there is room for these things. However, it gets frustrating when people make exaggerated comments in favor of dislike. It would be like me saying Punk didn't draw when he was champion. It's got background too. However, I know that he has a fan following and I'm not blind to say that he doesn't get a pop. What happened can't be directly proved to be his fault, so I wouldn't jump to it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

? Ryback was over as a face and heel. doinktheclowns' credibility dwindles further.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Sin Samuray said:


> We can debate 11, based on how you worded it, but all of these are devoid of opinion structure.
> 
> -To start, 2 and 16 are essentially the same thing. Both wrong. There is plenty of footage that immediately contradicts that. Unless you have a different definition of 'failed'.
> 
> ...



I did write a reply but Im not willing to continue this discussion anymore. Thanks for the back and forth and I respect your opinion.
We are getting nowhere fast. I think I am right and you think you are right. Nothing is changing my mind and nothing is changing yours.

I think he is terrible. I think he is awful in the ring and he cant cut a promo which pretty much renders him useless. On top of that he has a number of annoying traits and mannerisms. And you disagree.

My comments have managed to draw out some of the very few Ryback likers on this forum who challenge my opinion in a patronising way rather than articulately making points.

Hopefully we will agree on something eventually.

This video isn't exactly great or wholesome but it does the trick in a visual form.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1663384-wwes-reality-check-on-how-bad-ryback-is


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> ? Ryback was over as a face and heel. doinktheclowns' credibility dwindles further.


1. Does that mean he is very good?
2. Justin Bieber is massively popular, does that mean he is very good?
3. There are guys in the indies who are better wrestlers and mic workers than Ryback, Ryback is however much more popular.
4. Since when did popularity = been great?
5. These are my opinions and not facts.
6. You're a Ryback fan so how are your comments on my credibility credible.
7. Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I am incorrect. 
8. Since his feud with Cena, Rybacks popularity has faded massively and he has dropped down the roster and been booked as an after thought.
8. Wind your neck in.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm fine with Ryback in that spot.. like Lesnar he needs somebody to be his mouthpiece so he can show up and destroy people. it can't bomb any worse than Michael McJobbercutty


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Think it is too obvious myself.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Or more to the point you did read it and couldn't think of a valid argument.
> 
> Before and if you do reply just read the few comments above which I am sure will answer your reply.


This is like literally one of the few times I've said I'm not reading someone's post and legitimately followed through on that.

I did read your first reason and kind of accidentally read the three gimmicks one, I guess to just reassure myself that the post was not worth reading.


Although I just skimmed your post and noticed a link to bleacherreport, which just made me realise that every wrestling journalist site is run by bigoted idiots.

The guy in that video makes me sad to call myself a professional wrestling fan.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> I will agree with your rational on how people judge wrestlers they don't. I don't think any of my opinions stated are over exaggerations I think they are all tangible reasons to dislike him.
> 
> Ryback on a mic in my opinion is a total embarrassment. He sounds incredibly slow (and I don't mean pace) says the wrong thing at the wrong time and just says things that make him look consistently stupid. The response is usually a face palm and a laugh. Although it wasn't a promo, a great example would be "I didn't touch you, STUPID". He is just out of his depth.


So, his reporting debut last Smackdown?



> I remember he cut one good promo and it was a pre recorded one which was clearly scripted and clearly recorded in segments. The reason it was done like this is because WWE realised his inability to cut a promo and realised that he would ruin the intensity of a feud if he just bumbled through promos saying the wrong thing and hence the reason he has now been aligned with a mouth piece in Paul Heyman.


So, his promo on Mick Foley?



> In a year Ryback has been Ryback Squashing jobbers, Ryback Face (vs CM Punk), Ryback Heel Vs John Cena, Cryback, Heymans Pawn and Bully Ryback. Thats a lot of gimmicks to have in a year and they have constantly changed his gimmick because non of them have worked had they worked they would have stuck with them longer.


So, the Vince Mcmahon save? The constant praise of Bully Ry? The legitimate boos during the Cena feud (despite it being a feud against Cena)?




> I get that you like him but I can admit the glaringly obvious flaws of wrestlers I like. You don't seem to be able to.
> 
> CM Punk can be sloppy in the ring.
> Ziggler oversells and no matter what they do with him it just doesn't seem to be working.
> Daniel Bryan lacks depth in his promo skills.


You're not criticizing Punk. You're simply looking for something to criticize him with. Sloppy in the ring? You don't even believe that one.

How about repetitive and drawn-out promos? Countless references? Cheap pop moments? Even for such a storied in-ring performer such as himself, Punk has some rather noticeable flaws. Especially when going off-script.




> Ryback is limited in the ring and can't cut a good promo. (Consistently at least)


Ryback is limited technically. That's a given. He makes a bunch of faces and constantly licks his chops. Part of the image or not, I can get why people hate it. Everything else is up for debate only because he hasn't been given the time to do things like Punk has. The promos he has cut (Foley, Atop the ambulance, Bully Ry) have been entertaining and brought their point home. Can he pipebomb? Can he work the crowd? Maybe, maybe not. He hasn't tried yet.

Consistently at least? That's acting like he hasn't been consistent as of late.




> You might not agree but this might help.
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1663384-wwes-reality-check-on-how-bad-ryback-is


An article . . . from Justin Labar?

I'm sorry . . . what?

I mean, I can take an opinion. That's something that we all differ on. This guy lacks credibility and is only doing articles like that for views. Not to mention, it's not even an article. It's just him listing the exact same exaggerations I was just referring to. Heck, most of the comment section of b/r agrees. Certainly not someone to use in argument.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> 1. Does that mean he is very good?
> 2. Justin Bieber is massively popular, does that mean he is very good?
> 3. There are guys in the indies who are better wrestlers and mic workers than Ryback, Ryback is however much more popular.
> 4. Since when did popularity = been great?
> ...


1. Your first five points are exactly the same.
2. You're obviously a Ryback hater if there were one. But I'm a fan who acknowledges his shortcomings. I'm not a mark. What you pointed out was just plain wrong, however.
3. No, you're incorrect because you stated that he "failed" as a face, when he was the most over face in the company going up against the Shield. You said he "failed" as a helm but was still over then too and main eventide two PPVs against the top face in the company so perhaps you should define "failure".
4. Ryback has been protected like a future top draw. He gets his segments in but s kept away from C shows like Main Event because they don't want to expose him too much. When he is allowed a match, it's usually playing a part in the overarching story (Ziggler, Bryan), and now, he's a Paul Heyman Guy. Assured to be a principal player in the second biggest feud ATM.


lol at your lame attempts at making anyone who disagrees with you look mad.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> This is like literally one of the few times I've said I'm not reading someone's post and legitimately followed through on that.
> 
> I did read your first reason and kind of accidentally read the three gimmicks one, I guess to just reassure myself that the post was not worth reading.


You're a joke.

End of conversation. You're wasting my time. You're time. And why? because I don't have the same opinion.

Grow up. Once again patronising. Once again not backing any argument up. Once again making yourself look stupid.


But you're taking the high ground because you think you're right. 

One day you will look back as will I and think I wasted time out of my life discussing how bad Ryback was.

The End.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

And the bleacher report has never been credible. 90% of the articles from there are from Joe Schmo with an Internet opinion and bad grammar.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They should have paired Paul Heyman with Ryback instead of Curtis Axel in the first place because Ryback just looks so big.

If Curtis Axel was as muscular, I would love him in the role he is in now, but he just looks like a guy I would see across from me at the grocery store.

All the best to Ryback even though I fear he can never be taken seriously as a main event player.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> You're a joke.
> 
> End of conversation. You're wasting my time. You're time. And why? because I don't have the same opinion.
> 
> ...


Fun fact: if you google "Ryback is a good wrestler", my lengthy post is the first result. Proof here. So if you want to know my opinion it's basically almost 100% the same as Boxes-With-God's opinion - but I wrote a lengthy post that was well received. Here it is

Another fun fact: If you read that post not only will you realise why I don't keep debating Ryback's ability to people who clearly won't change their bigoted mind about it, you'll also notice that there were no more than three (if that) people who actually gave their reasons as to why Ryback sucks, that wasn't actually quashed in my OP.


And if you want to go further into this, I will happily state that I don't believe "wrestling ability" is subjective. I believe it is objective.

For example, you may not like Ryback because he's a big guy and does power-moves. That does not mean he is a bad professional wrestler.

He's not a bad professional wrestler because he doesn't constantly grapple opponents on the mat, apply sleepers and sharpshooters.
He's a good professional wrestler because he plays his niche correctly. He does power-moves near perfectly, rarely botches them, and can actually sell well.

It's like calling Bret Hart a shit wrestler because he can't do a standing shooting star press.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I haven't read enough of the previous posts to make a strong argument, but I just think it's funny to say, "he's had 3 gimmicks and failed at them all".... He has really only had 1 "gimmick", but worked it different ways. Also, people seemed to be taking a liking to his bully "gimmick", or at least found it entertaining.

When someone people don't like doesn't "get over" or sell a Ton of merch, it's their fault..... When some Indy wrestler does the same thing, "it's booking's fault".


I'm not saying he's a "great wrestler", I don't even really know what that means, I just don't think a group of guys and girls like ourselves who aren't involved in the wrestling business should be saying who can or can't "wrestle". I find him entertaining, I love his look, and I like his move set/power... So he's great in my eyes. I guess I just have a problem with people who aren't involved in the business trying to bury guys just because we're in an "independent era", which I basically consider the opposite of the 90's (now guys that aren't short and small get hated on as opposed to then where guys that weren't huge weren't seen as having "it". I starting watching in the early 90's, so I'm completely and totally biased and won't pretend that I'm not, but I feel like he gets more undeserved hate than anyone in wwe. It's not like he's useless in the ring like khali or big show; he can put on an entertaining match, and his career is young. 

I just don't get the logic... I'm not saying he's "good", I'm just saying he entertains me, and as far as I'm concerned, the hate for him is undeserved and probably wouldn't be so bad if he weren't a big guy (no pun intended)..... He's a hell of a lot better than Curtis axel IMO.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Fun fact: if you google "Ryback is a good wrestler", my lengthy post is the first result. Proof here. So if you want to know my opinion it's basically almost 100% the same as Boxes-With-God's opinion - but I wrote a lengthy post that was well received. Here it is
> 
> Another fun fact: If you read that post not only will you realise why I don't keep debating Ryback's ability to people who clearly won't change their bigoted mind about it, you'll also notice that there were no more than three (if that) people who actually gave their reasons as to why Ryback sucks, that wasn't actually quashed in my OP.
> 
> ...


Fun Fact - Google

"Ryback is"

Look at the auto results.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Fun Fact - Google
> 
> "Ryback is"
> 
> Look at the auto results.


So you complain about me not defending myself, so I do. I even link you to my thread I made months ago, and you ignore it to tell me that after Wikipedia and WWE, the fucking _bleacher report_ says Ryback is a failed main eventer?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> It's like calling Bret Hart a shit wrestler because he can't do a standing shooting star press.


This quote tho.

And judging by doinktheclowns' last response (terrible attempt at deflective humor) and his no selling of mine and Sin Samuray's points indicate that he is finally done.

Oh, and thanks for the red square doink, that was cute.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This quote tho.
> 
> And judging by doinktheclowns' last response (terrible attempt at deflective humor) and his no selling of mine and Sin Samuray's points indicate that he is finally done.


I am arguing with three people and getting nowhere. I think I am right. You think you are right.

Im quitting this argument now because its getting nowhere anytime fast and no one believes their argument is wrong. Obviously.

I have a life and I have admittedly wasted about an hour of it arguing with keyboard warriors. The realisation point was when I was told that Ryback was a good in ring wrestler and I thought I just cant argue with people who cant see sense. There aren't many Ryback fans around on here and there is a reason for that. Not one of you once has pointed out a flaw of Ryback.

You seized gang mentality and assume you are correct because there are three people with the same opinion.

I could argue on for hours but we would still be in the same position. 


You're entitled to your opinion as am I. Neither one of us is right because it is all subjective and all objective. There are little to no facts that support any of our arguments. You just found a nice spot in the forum where 3 of you came together and shouted louder than the opposing view which Im sure make you think you are right.

Not to mention comparisons between Ryback and Bret Hart. You didn't realise you did. You still when reading this wont think you did. But you compared Ryback to Bret Hart.


I wont be replying again so there is no point in replying.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I couldn't care less if other people agreed with me that Ryback is a good wrestler to try to prove you wrong. You're a bigot, and you're being very hypocritical at the moment. You're just as much of a keyboard warrior as any of us. We're on a forum, for wrestling, and we're discussing wrestling. No one here is a keyboard warrior :lol.

Anyway, whatever, go have a life that you ever so desperately imply we do not have.
If you want to even _try_ to be swayed I do still suggest you read my thread that I posted in reply to you last page.

Again, remember, you may dislike power-moves and wrestlers that do them, but just because you do not like them does not mean they aren't a crucial/important part and a legitimate style of professional wrestling.

Oh and because you edited and I know you _will_ read this, though you may not reply, I did not compare Bret Hart to Ryback in the way you probably think I did.

I did compare the fact they're both very good at their style of wrestling. Ryback is a great power-wrestler and Bret was a great technical wrestler. Saying that Bret would be a bad wrestler because he can't do something out of his comfort zone, namely lucha-libre wrestling, would be silly. And it would be the same for Ryback too.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

What a joke. I had no problem defending Ryback alone for the longest time, I certainly don't need others to validate my opinions or make my points for me. But it does save time. Especially when the one guy on the other side is as nearsighted (and just generally bad at this) as he is,


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

i wasn't trying to "gang up" on anybody, i was just voicing my support for ryback. i was also pointing out that it's just a matter of opinion, but you push it past that when you imply that he is, as a matter of fact, a bad wrestler. i'm not saying he's bret hart, i'm just saying i don't think he's as bad as most people in the iwc think... that's all.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

"my hero"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This quote tho.
> 
> And judging by doinktheclowns' last response (terrible attempt at deflective humor) and his no selling of mine and Sin Samuray's points indicate that he is finally done.
> 
> *Oh, and thanks for the red square doink, that was cute.*


Cute coming from the idiot who is stalking my posts and negging me like a scorned ex girlfriend. Grow up baby.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Big Guy is becoming the GOAT of gifs


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cute coming from the idiot who is stalking my posts and negging me like a scorned ex girlfriend. Grow up baby.


I neg posts that are neg worthy. You happened to have two. Also, I don't cry about it when I get one or two or ten.


You mad, you mad as hell.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I swear, each and every week their making it harder and harder to ignore the homoerotic subtext of this storyline :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> I swear, each and every week their making it harder and harder to ignore the homoerotic subtext of this storyline :lol


Harder to ignore?
It's all up in yo face!











checkcola said:


> The Big Guy is becoming the GOAT of gifs


Ryback's reaction :lmao
I half choked on my drink... saved it though before fully choking.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, this is probably gonna sound weird coming from me of all people but fuck it. Did the way that the announcers were playing up how bad and embarrassing the Heyman loss was for Punk seem off to anybody else? Punk had the built in excuse that Ryback fucked him over and the only times they mentioned Ryback's interference is when they were showing the replays and during the Heyman/Ryback promo. When Cole, Lawler, and JBL were just chatting about the loss they seldom brought up Ryback from what I heard. They didn't seem to be doing much to protect the guy tonight for some reason. All IMO of course.

And where was Punk tonight anyway?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its one of those things. It doesn't matter how it happened. It happened. Reminds me of Cole beating King at Mania. You'll never live it down.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> I swear, each and every week their making it harder and harder to ignore the homoerotic subtext of this storyline :lol


Ignore? They're practically rubbing it in your face. But the WWE has always done such storylines and flirted on the homoerotic idea without actually coming out and saying it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> harder to ignore the homoerotic subtext of *professional wrestling* :lol


Yeah double quoted but now chopped n' fixed.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

checkcola said:


> The Big Guy is becoming the GOAT of gifs


ryback's reaction is priceless:lol, it's as if he's showing off that heyman choose to kiss him. 

what do you think ryback worded to heyman after the kiss, it looked as if he was breaking character and saying something off the mic?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

squeelbitch said:


> ryback's reaction is priceless:lol, it's as if he's showing off that heyman choose to kiss him.
> 
> what do you think ryback worded to heyman after the kiss, it looked as if he was breaking character and saying something off the mic?


I just noticed it but Heyman batting his eyes at Ryback after the kiss is priceless.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't mind Paul, but I would honestly prefer ODB from TNA. I think her trashy character, and his bully character would work so well together.:clap

I had to clap myself because that is just a wonderful idea by me. Thank you, me.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> And if you want to go further into this, I will happily state that I don't believe "wrestling ability" is subjective. I believe it is objective.
> 
> For example, you may not like Ryback because he's a big guy and does power-moves. That does not mean he is a bad professional wrestler.
> 
> ...


Antonio Cesaro is a big guy who does power moves, and I consider him to be one of the top 5 workers in the company. Ryback is a big guy who does power moves, and I think he's awfully mediocre in the ring. It hardly has to do with his style. There has been a multitude of excellent big guys in the history of wrestling and Ryback is not one of them, in my opinion. You cannot "prove" that someone is a good wrestler. There's a lot more that goes into it than "he sells well and rarely botches". What makes a good wrestler is indisputably subjective. The issue for me isn't that Ryback is a big guy and works like a power house, it's that his pacing is sluggish, none of his moves are particularly impressive, and the way he times and sets up each move is so poor that there's never any excitement or anticipation leading up to the moment where he finally executes them. That's why I personally find Ryback to be a bad wrestler. Not botching should be expected from everybody. 

I have never seen anyone insinuate that Bret was a bad wrestler because he couldn't pull off acrobatic and high-flying moves. Ryback's style in the ring isn't a problem for me at all, it's just that I think he does it in a way that's very outdated.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

That doinktheclowns shit in this thread. . .worst series of posts I've seen since I used to read random Kobe fan nonsense on basketballforum. Dude posted "reasons why Ryback sucks", and 95% of them were either flat out lies, nitpicky opinion about his mannerisms that in no way show that he "sucks in every way", or irrelevant shit about his looks. The other 5% was just his bias against power wrestlers. -_-

I literally can't even recall a worse series of posts since being on this forum. How does that guy even have green rep?



squeelbitch said:


> ryback's reaction is priceless:lol, it's as if he's showing off that heyman choose to kiss him.
> 
> what do you think ryback worded to heyman after the kiss, it looked as if he was breaking character and saying something off the mic?


It sounded like, "thank you master" or something like that. Might be kinda cool if Ryback pumps up Heyman's ego as the "wrestling master" as Heyman lives vicariously through Ryback as he beats people up. Heyman's going to get unbearably hatable if they go that route :lmao Looking forward to their interactions.



Dunmer said:


> What a shame. They could've had a future star but instead they decided to have Ryback be the next Heyman guy.


Ryback has more potential as a future star than most of the roster who isn't already one.

You forgot the part where the wrestler has to actually be interesting to be a star while you were so swept up on whether or not they're a technical wrestler; something which has never made anyone a star by itself. 

There are dudes with better mat skills than Ryback, but how many of them also have more charisma, a more marketable look, better mic skills, more athleticism, and better acting skills to make you care about the stuff they're doing? I don't think there's anyone on the roster who isn't already pushed as a star (or was tried recently) with more potential than Ryback. If there is, the list is VERY short.

Besides, WWE needs a main event powerhouse. They don't have one atm with both Cena and Sheamus out, and they sorta only barely qualify as one.



DragonSleeper said:


> I love how WWE keeps putting him with these big guys. Something he never seemed too interested in in ECW. I think the biggest guy ECW ever had was Mike Awesome.


What about Brock? Heyman/Brock was an extremely good pairing imo. Not just the recent stuff, but back when Brock was a full timer. That shit was gold man.



Oxitron said:


> Honestly I don't like it at all. I'm a fan of Ryback and I, unlike a lot of people on these forums, both know and appreciate the skills that he has.
> 
> Therefore I question why he is even with Heyman.
> He doesn't need someone to be his mouthpiece, because he's good at talking and cutting promos.
> ...


Exactly. How can these mind-numbing posters claim Ryback is a bad pairing. . .but somehow Curtis Axel isn't and a random NXTer would by some illogical reason be better?

I'm sure that's gonna catapault Punk's popularity, facing off against more rookies rather than a dude who's challenged for the WWE a few times over the past year. :|

Punk fans should be happy he doesn't have to face Axel anymore, and even happier his next opponent isn't an NXTer. Need to stop acting so spoiled because Punk doesn't have the title anymore and doesn't get the "legend fued". This is the best thing Punk could be doing right now without getting moved to Smackdown or stealing Daniel Bryan's spot.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Antonio Cesaro also another guy must be Paul Heyman guy...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> What about Brock? Heyman/Brock was an extremely good pairing imo. Not just the recent stuff, but back when Brock was a full timer. That shit was gold man.


I totally think they are gonna try to reenact the Heyman/Lesnar partnership from around 2004. Ryback may not get pushed as high up as Lesnar did but I see a big monster push coming his way....at least WHC in the next 4-6 months IMO.




SinJackal said:


> This is the best thing Punk could be doing right now without getting moved to Smackdown or *stealing Daniel Bryan's spot*.


Which is why they are really pissed in the first place. Mid-card Punk? Say it isn't so.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Ok, this is probably gonna sound weird coming from me of all people but fuck it. Did the way that the announcers were playing up how bad and embarrassing the Heyman loss was for Punk seem off to anybody else? Punk had the built in excuse that Ryback fucked him over and the only times they mentioned Ryback's interference is when they were showing the replays and during the Heyman/Ryback promo. When Cole, Lawler, and JBL were just chatting about the loss they seldom brought up Ryback from what I heard. They didn't seem to be doing much to protect the guy tonight for some reason. All IMO of course.
> 
> *And where was Punk tonight anyway?*


he wasn't on the show today (didn't watch)? Probably because of that huge laceration he suffered on his back by Ryback spearing on the table. Didn't see it but supposedly it was deep.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JY57 said:


> he wasn't on the show today (didn't watch)? Probably because of that huge laceration he suffered on his back by Ryback spearing on the table. Didn't see it but supposedly it was deep.


Not only did he not appear it seemed to me the commentators were putting Heyman over at his expense a bit. They were making a huge deal of Heyman beating Punk when they should have been putting over Ryback beating Punk more often IMO.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why is anyone even saying its better than Axel? We still got Axel but Ryback too. Things just got shittier. I have so little interest in this feud now and I'm kinda bored with the corporation angle, so right now this show is getting pretty lame to me. Someone throw a fuckin' pie or something.


----------



## marshmellow (Feb 11, 2004)

way better than making heyman teaming up with a "diva"!

i'm all in for ryback's anti-bullying campaign


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Is Paul Heyman gay now? Kissing dudes on the cheek,telling other dudes he loves them,Darren Young to be the next Paul Heyman guy confirmed.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

marshmellow said:


> way better than making heyman teaming up with a "diva"!
> 
> i'm all in for ryback's anti-bullying campaign


I'm actually hoping he still gets a diva, let Heyman go all powerhungry wanting all the belts before Punk whups his ass again :

Was gonna say it should be Paige but if rumors are true she may join up with AJ Lee or something like that :shocked:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuck paul heyman.. this man has become repetitive and boring... this shit has come to the point I skipped the entire match on NOC and skipped his bullshit promo on Raw, it sucks because I like Punk but cant bear this shitty storyline any longer.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Maybe it was just me, but that was the best Ryback to date. Him and Heyman together had me rolling, then the kiss on the cheek at the end rofl.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

Watching Raw now, Ryback looks extra short-bus tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I will be so disgruntled if this leads to Lesnar/Ryback. The match will suck because Ryback sucks in the ring.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I hate that they've basically turned Heyman into the new Vickie Guerrero. Got a random midcarder that's not getting over? Stick them with Paul, he's a heat magnet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't like it. It's too random, like Ricardo and RVD.

Ryback doesn't need a manager; he was doing fine on his own.

Heyman looks bad because his project (axel) failed and he's taking in anyone.

To me, it seems like they know Punk needs an opponent, but they didn't know who --- so they toss Ryback there out of nowhere.


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

its awesome .. just no more kisses


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the Ryback/Heyman team better then Axel/Heyman to be honest.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Its one of those things. It doesn't matter how it happened. It happened. Reminds me of Cole beating King at Mania. You'll never live it down.


Yup, that's why I hate when non-wrestlers pin wrestlers. No matter the circumstance.. 

Anyways, i'm glad it led to Ryback/Heyman. THE BIG GUY is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm loving this combination. The kiss was epic


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Yup, that's why I hate when non-wrestlers pin wrestlers. No matter the circumstance..
> 
> Anyways, i'm glad it led to Ryback/Heyman. THE BIG GUY is one of my favorite characters.


Yep. You could have ran the exact same angle with CM Punk defeating Paul E., then he goes to 'break his face' after the bell, then The Ryback makes the save. I see no reason for CM Punk to lose that match. Yikes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm perfectly fine with this. I think he'll actually have a great match with Punk at Battleground because he knows this is basically his last chance at being featured prominently and if he blows it, he's never be more than a mid-carder going forward. If he turns in another performance like he did with Jericho, then all is lost with the man, and I won't feel bad about it. I do wish it was Chris Hero in this role, but I'll take Bully Ry any day over Axel.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT kiss from Heyman to Ryback. OMG :lol


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> Fun Fact - Google
> 
> "Ryback is"
> 
> Look at the auto results.


is there someway we can collectively change this so it reads 

'Ryback is THE BIG GUY'


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


>


Ryback's reaction reminded me of this.










I will forever associate Ryback with Fozzie Bear going forward. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Ryback's reaction reminded me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryback is like: "Haha, the big kiss"


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ryback's twitter :lmao 

https://twitter.com/Ryback22


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Fun Fact - Google
> 
> "Ryback is"
> 
> Look at the auto results.





Jimshine said:


> is there someway we can collectively change this so it reads
> 
> 'Ryback is THE BIG GUY'


Tbh, if you do that to any wrestler, it's almost all negative shit.

John Cena is: 

boring
is dead
a douche
a jerk
ugly
on steroids

and only a few positive/neutrals "is hot", "is married", "is worth".

Though if you do the same thing on bing, you get "John Cena is a brony" as one of the results. :lmao


CM Punk is: 

not impressive
a jerk
overrated
a douche
like a honey badger (lol)
not straight edge
not the best in the world

And only two positive ones "is hot" and "is a nice guy".


Big Show is: 

boring
fired
dead
fat
a sell out
a bastrd
andre the giant's son (lol)


etc. . .almost everyone's google experiment is fully negative. Shit is kinda funny though.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Ryback's twitter :lmao
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ryback22


AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAH

Ryback, man, you are my hero

Such a LAD

"@therealwideboy I bet you felt normal when they made Coneheads the movie huh?"

christ, dying of laughter THE BIG GUY is killing me with humour


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Ryback's twitter :lmao
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ryback22


Oh my god, that is fuckin gold.

Ryback is bullying the SHIT out of people on twitter now.



> "@TheBrianMo Whoever put you in that pool so that they could save money on filling it up = genius





> @therealwideboy I bet you felt normal when they made Coneheads the movie huh?





> @WormDude17 We all know Ryback Rules, but in your house CLEARLY Food Rules.





> @merson619 Odds favor The Big Guy I have two chins to aim for. #DoubleChin.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

too funny


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol I love you Ryback


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

lol at the responses from that guy Ryback called a conehead





> matt prothero ‏@therealwideboy 4h
> @Ryback22 if any one is a bully it's you I would love to get my hands on you because I hate bullys





> Now call me a cone head I don't care if ryback will rip me apart I know it's fake anyway just can't stand bullys I will give as good as can


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Did it annoy anyone else that Ryback kept saying "bowly" instead of bully?

Still markin' for THA BIG GUY


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> lol at the responses from that guy Ryback called a conehead


:lmao he mad


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

To be honest, I never cared for Ryback... but this new "Biff Tannen who somehow tries to pass himself off as someone who hates bullies" gimmick has me doing a complete 180 on him.

He is becoming one of my must sees every week.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Ryback's twitter :lmao
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ryback22


Ryback going HAM with the bullying gimmick on Twitter. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Ryback's reaction reminded me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol After looking at Ryback's reaction of their kiss gif all I could think of was :lmao "Ryback. What a muppet!" 









Heyman and Ryback?








As far as Ernie/Ryback goes, it's uncanny.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Tbh, if you do that to any wrestler, it's almost all negative shit.
> 
> John Cena is:
> 
> ...


just wanted to correct that...It was a popular meme


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :lol After looking at Ryback's reaction of their kiss gif all I could think of was :lmao "Ryback. What a muppet!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, every single time I see it that .gif gets funnier. I cannot handle this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

First off, let me just say that I absolutely WANTED Ryback to be managed by Heyman and I'm VERY happy it happened.

Considering that Brock isn't around much, I felt that Ryback would be a solid substitute as opposed to Curtis F'n Axel whom I now hope will no longer be involved in any upper-card feuds anymore....just fade into obscurity, you no-talent hack.



Now as far as "The Kiss" goes, it was just a peck on the cheek yet many here think Paul just bent over for Ryback or something. Take it for what it is : An amusing and unexpected moment perpetrated by the ultimate troll that is Paul Heyman. 

Oh and RYBACK.....ROOOLZ!!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> just wanted to correct that...It was a popular meme


:rose3

k


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Let's be completely honest here instead of tip-toeing around it, this is clearly a homosexual gimmick.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Tobit said:


> Let's be completely honest here instead of tip-toeing around it, this is clearly a homosexual gimmick.


I would mark for Heyman and Ryback bein in a homosexual relationship.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryman is my OTP. I won't lie.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

RYBACK IS FUCKING AWESOME NOW.

The guy just found his ground again.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm dying of laughter imagining the big guy sitting at home bullying people on twitter while doing his bully facial expressions :lmao


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

The guy just hates bullies. Have to respect that.

Be A Star. Be _The Big Guy_.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

it's amazing how something like this can change your opinion of a wrestler. I had zero interest in Ryback (was marginally interested in him as Skip in Nexus) and then this bully character comes along and BAM, he hits gold.

I was actually kind of dubious that he needed Heyman but his expression after that kiss on RAW was epic.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Paul Heyman's obviously in love...

Seriously though, I have no idea what direction they're going in with this. The kiss on the cheek was hilarious, as was Ryback's reaction to it. This makes Ryback a little more interesting which is good. But I feel the Heyman/Punk storyline has gone on a rather long time now, they do need a payoff sometime soon otherwise people will start to lose interest. I like that they've introduced new things to the feud, and while it was a little tiresome with Axel (probably because he's so bland) Ryback being the opposition might breath new life into the feud. I hope so anyways.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman's selling of this angle is the best part. Especially how gazed so adoringly at Ryback afterwards. I think him and Ryback play well off of each other. Axel and Heyman don't really gel that well together. Sometimes I can see Heyman trying to coax Axel out of his shell to get him to relax and have fun with the storyline but Axel is still too reserved to actually reach out and have fun with the storyline.

Ryman is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

OMG RYMAN :lmao :lmao HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm down for Ryman. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Gotta make "THE BIG KISS" gif


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been loving Bully Ry lately, pairing him with Heyman is going to be absolutely incredible. Especially in comparison to that piece of shit Axel.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Heyman and Ryback will make raw very watchable, just imagine the chants in Chicago next week :mark: :mark:

I might go to that show too :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I'm dying of laughter imagining the big guy sitting at home bullying people on twitter while doing his bully facial expressions :lmao


this. this every day.

THE BIG GUY THINKS *tap tap tappedy tap tap*

hahahah THE BIG GUY

OH MY FUCKING LORD, LOOK AT RYBACKS TWITTER PICTURE!!!!

https://twitter.com/Ryback22

THE BIG GUY IS USING THE BIG GUY AS HIS PIC :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryback has never been my favorite, but this is by far the best situation he's been in...


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

I got to say Ryback has been pretty entertaining since turning heel and adopting the bully gimmick, his promos and mic work have improved very steadily and he will breakout soon enough. Now that Ryback is associated with Heyman, things should certainly look up for THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

watch how THE WALRUS GUY being paired with THE BIG GUY turns a *Goldberg* chant into a *Walrus* chant at the 3:00 mark. 

Masterful.

EDIT: Also for anyone wondering what THE BIG GUY said to Heyman after THE BIG KISS ... he says, 'You cute bastard'


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Jimshine said:


> this. this every day.
> 
> THE BIG GUY THINKS *tap tap tappedy tap tap*
> 
> ...


Damn Ryback is fuckin people up on twitter :lmao :lmao



> Ryback ‏@Ryback22 15 Sep
> "@WormDude17 We all know Ryback Rules, but in your house CLEARLY Food Rules.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> :rose3
> 
> k


I know, I know, but it was relevant to the point you were making that it was all negative and that goes against it.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

him using "the big guy" pic for his twitter is priceless


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm convinced Ryback reads WF :lmao


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

heh, looks like I came home pissed last night and marked over the big guy with lots of capital letters. not even mad.



Alo0oy said:


> I'm convinced Ryback reads WF :lmao


haha me too, or has someone read it for him at least.

If he happens to be reading this right now ... I gotta say ...

keep doing what you're doing big guy


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ryback is really living out this bully character....what a guy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> First off, let me just say that I absolutely WANTED Ryback to be managed by Heyman and I'm VERY happy it happened.
> 
> Considering that Brock isn't around much, I felt that Ryback would be a solid substitute as opposed to Curtis F'n Axel whom I now hope will no longer be involved in any upper-card feuds anymore....just fade into obscurity, you no-talent hack.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything posted here. I have enjoyed everything they have done with Ryback's character since "The Big Guy/Bully" stuff began. His association with Heyman is much better than wooden Axel as well. Paul Heyman is so great in this feud and is keeping me interested more than anyone else involved but this could be exactly Ryback needs to learn and enhance his heel persona even more. Working with Punk in-ring doesn't hurt either so hopefully his work there improves too.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The cheek kiss was creepy. I'm convinced they're lovers now. Wedding to take place at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> this. this every day.
> 
> THE BIG GUY THINKS *tap tap tappedy tap tap*
> 
> ...


Holy shit he is! :lmao Dude must read this forum. 

RyGod in da house. :ryback

And damn he has a lot of followers too for a guy who almost never tweets.



sonicslash said:


> I know, I know, but it was relevant to the point you were making that it was all negative and that goes against it.


lol, yeah I got you man.

Still though, it doesn't change the fact that if you the the "google test" on any wrestlers, it's almost all negative unless they're so irrelevant no one's talking about them. I tried out a bunch of names, no one is safe. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

NO! said:


> Antonio Cesaro is a big guy who does power moves, and I consider him to be one of the top 5 workers in the company. Ryback is a big guy who does power moves, and I think he's awfully mediocre in the ring.


:kobe
Cesaro has like 0.2% body fat.
He's one of the most physically incredible superstars the WWE has ever seen.

He's billed at like 230lbs.


----------



## VacantChampion (Sep 20, 2013)

A big negative to this is Punk and Ryback put on a shit show inside HIAC last year.

The positive to this is they can extend the Heyman/Punk feud. IMO Axel looked like he didn't belong. He needs to go back to wrestling midcarders. Ryback at least can be an intimidating force and Heyman will carry the mic work.

If they are eventually setting up Ryback vs Brock at WM that will be a mistake. If Brock eventually turns face, I rather see him wrestle someone like Orton. I think Ryback and Brock would be a god awful match. I don't think their styles will mesh well together.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought I would hate this pairing with a passion. I was wrong... weird. 

Curtis Axl has served his purpose. All we need is Heyman and the big guy!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

> Wendy ‏@wendylovess1D 1h
> Paul Heyman looks like he's in love. He has that look in his eye when he looks at Ryback. #gaypride #loveislove #SmackDown
> Retweeted by Paul Heyman


Yeah, Paul Heyman retweeted that. I don't know, wrestling has always had a bit of homoerotic subtext, but I think its strange to just play it up. And I think it does no favors to CM Punk who's stuck in the mud with this feud already. 

If you're laughing about a storyline, I think the point has been lost.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Storyline wise it hasnt been bad so far. Ryback and Heyman are odd and funny pair, kind of like Kane and Daniel Bryan.

Still this leads to Ryback vs. Punk match and I dont want to see that. Ryback has been absolutely horrible in the ring for some time. Will be a botch fest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT BULLY getting kissed by a man.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> DAT BULLY getting kissed by a man.


Awwwyeah :brees


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I will be so disgruntled if this leads to Lesnar/Ryback. The match will suck because Ryback sucks in the ring.


:angry:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be shocked to see Brock/Ryberg. Ryback doesn't deserve that match.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i bet brock's real mad cause Paul never kisses him on the cheek. and thats the storyline/stipulation for the Ryback/brock match. who gets a kiss on the cheek first wins and paul will be hanging from a pole


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Continuum said:


> i bet brock's real mad cause Paul never kisses him on the cheek. and thats the storyline/stipulation for the Ryback/brock match. who gets a kiss on the cheek first wins and paul will be hanging from a pole


The announcers would be more concerned whether the pole could actually hold him up than the match :side:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> The announcers would be more concerned whether the pole could actually hold him up than the match :side:


lol yeah you got a point there but that will just add to the excitement of the match!:agree:


----------



## Adverseer (Sep 16, 2013)

Brock doesn't wanna wrestle. I'd have him jobbing to up and coming big guys alike every quarter to bolster the talent that does want to work.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

oops my bads.


----------

